# Edmund a New Member from Bowden



## Walter Maisey (Feb 12, 2017)

I accidentally came across this forum while searching for a short length of 3/8 - 7/16 acme formed threaded rod for a project I am building, I haven't found it yet in Canada, and I'm not holding my breath, I have been in this trade (machining) for 50+ years, Limey born, I immigrated to Winnipeg in 74, main hobby is model engineering amongst other things, I have recently downsized to what I call roller skate machinery, meaning Taig lathe and mill, so most of my work is based around that sized equipment, 

Edmund


----------



## PeterT (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to the group! Would love to see some pics of your projects one day, especially (selfishly) model engineering related.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 12, 2017)

Peter,
    thank you for your interest, I have some videos of projects I have made in recent times, and they mostly include tooling for the Taig lathe, Sherline machines have a mass of accessories for their machines, whereas Taig is lacking in that department, at this time I have a scaled down bench hand shaper on the go, its a French designed early 1900 machine, I am building it to .800 scale from full size dims, I was looking for a leadscrew for it when I came across this forum, 

Edmund,


----------



## PeterT (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm always impressed with guys can accomplish on smaller metalworking machines. One fellow built a similar radial engine to what I'm working on using a Taig. Another guy built a Shay steam loco on a Sherline (lathe + mill).  Anyway, look forward to your tooling accessories & the miniature shaper in particular sounds interesting.

re the rod, I know you mentioned preferring to source in Canada. If you don't connect, there's always ebay & similar. Sometimes its the slow boat from China, but this seller claims 2-4 weeks if that's acceptable. I didn't look real hard but this one popped up
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1pcs-304-Sta...hash=item2a5dcea305:m:mfFwO_PZSUgz7etz71P9u4w


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome Edmond. I'm in that category of metal workers that admires you machinery guys. I don't have the patience, but I love the fabrication side.

Not sure if you ever watched the TV show Friends, but there was an episode where Lisa Kudro reunited with her long lost brother whose hobby was to "melt things." My wife often kids me that I just like to "weld things."

I'm assuming by Bowden you mean Bowden, AB??? My dad and I used to have land outside of Lacombe. Beautiful country. Simply beautiful. Lucky you


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Peter, yes Bowden Alberta, I bet if you made a trip to Town (Bowden) not much has changed a few new houses maybe, but still only a small store, couple bars, not much else though, occasionally watched Friends but never saw that episode, fabrication of parts is all part of the skills,


----------

